# Steam Wand Holes



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

The Minima comes with a three hole wand. But when I'm just steaming milk for just one person I find it rather too powerful. And I have to use more milk than I really need just to get the steam to be controllable. Would the two hole tip help me in this regard? Cheers


----------



## mikas (Dec 19, 2017)

It depends on the hole diameter. Below are 3 steam tips from my Synchronika. The most powerfull is the larger two hole. The less powerfull, and much more controllable, is the smaller diameter 2 hole tip. The 4 hole sits in the middle of the two, powerwise ie.

View attachment 243


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

mikas said:


> It depends on the hole diameter. Below are 3 steam tips from my Synchronika. The most powerfull is the larger two hole. The less powerfull, and much more controllable, is the smaller diameter 2 hole tip. The 4 hole sits in the middle of the two, powerwise ie.
> 
> View attachment 243


 Cheers for that @mikas. I've ordered a two hole thingy from BB so I'll see if it helps when using a small amount of milk.


----------

